# AppCafe not showing any recommend Applications



## Don Lazov (Feb 13, 2017)

Greetings, a newbie to FreeBSD (long time *unix user). I just installed FreeBSD 10.3 (via the graphical install PC-BSD), this is installed in Oracle VirtualBox and is running fine. However when I load AppCafe and after it has updated it shows no 'recommend packages'.

Is this normal?

I would have thought it would show available packages to install like  Eclipse, MySQL, PhpMyAdmin, etc.

Also, when I use the search tool within AppCafe for something very simple like eclipse it shows no results.

My understanding is that AppCafe was the way to install packages (programs). Is this not the case or am I doing something wrong or misunderstanding things?

I searched the forums for AppCafe but nothing shows up so maybe this is the wrong place to as about PC-FreeBSD?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 13, 2017)

Don Lazov said:


> I searched the forums for AppCafe but nothing shows up so maybe this is the wrong place to as about PC-FreeBSD?


PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

